# steering



## JackMcCord (Apr 24, 2011)

I'm a relatively new owner of a 67 GTO. There is a 6 inch "play" in the steering wheel.. Is this normal? 

Also, when making a U turn, I hear funny noises under the hood. Is this normal?

Jack


----------



## crustysack (Oct 5, 2008)

no and no you need to go thru the steering system, if you are the new owner check it or have a qualified mechanic look at it, could need new ps pump, idler or pitman arm, tie rods etc. steering should be tight with no"funny noises" . Steering components wear out and need to be replaced to insure maximum performance( and safety)


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

Ditto. You should have between o and 1 or 2 inches of play max at the steering wheel. Common wear areas on your car : center link, idler arm, tie rod ends. Other likely worn items are A-arm bushings, both upper and lower, and ball joints. Usually the gearbox is ok. Check the rag joint where the column connects to the gearbox...sometimes these rip and give you a lot of play and clunking.


----------



## JackMcCord (Apr 24, 2011)

*thanks*

Thanks a lot. This forum is great! Now I know there is a solution. The steering box and pump have minor leaks and I'll replace them and see if this fixes the problem. If it doesn't, I'll try to find a mechanic who knows a little more about steering systems.

Thanks a lot for your help.

Jack


----------



## Instg8ter (Sep 28, 2010)

I know the center links on the 66' are hard to find and are not the same as other a-frames of the same year, front end rebuild kit is well worth the money for safety and handling.


----------

